# RH Negative



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi, 

I am RH negative - is that bad for Egg share 

Carrie


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Nooooo, I'm Rh neg too and I've always been matched no problem!! whilst it is apparently the least common to be neg, there are still plenty of Rh neg ladies waiting for eggs... they just have to match you up with someone who is also neg... your be fine
Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto hun, Im rh neg as well and I had no problem being matched. 

xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks girls - that is another big relief. 

I know I might be asking loads of questions but I cannot see my doc till Jan and I know you girls are so good on here. 

Thanks again


----------

